# EMT- B exam



## surub (Jul 30, 2009)

Woot!

I passed my written exam 2nd attempt. Ohh my god it is such a relief now that it's done.

I had 120 questions, so i guess for all the folks that got up that high, you can still pass!


----------



## rescue99 (Jul 30, 2009)

surub said:


> Woot!
> 
> I passed my written exam 2nd attempt. Ohh my god it is such a relief now that it's done.
> 
> I had 120 questions, so i guess for all the folks that got up that high, you can still pass!




Congrats! Now go save a life


----------



## Pataytay (Jul 31, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!:beerchug:


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 31, 2009)

congrats now the even harder part comes finding a job  lol


----------



## medic417 (Jul 31, 2009)

Now comes the harder part getting more education. Don't settle.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 31, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Now comes the harder part getting more education. Don't settle.



I agree with that one too...


----------



## surub (Aug 1, 2009)

Sail195 said:


> congrats now the even harder part comes finding a job  lol



Well I'm 17, but I have a position already saved for me at a volunteer service 



medic417 said:


> Now comes the harder part getting more education. Don't settle.




Yep I won't settle


----------



## andydrumm05 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats! I passed my test this last Friday (was my first try though). We both have something to celebrate. Now I'm just waiting on the state to process everything through so I can start running...


----------



## surub (Aug 3, 2009)

andydrumm05 said:


> Congrats! I passed my test this last Friday (was my first try though). We both have something to celebrate. Now I'm just waiting on the state to process everything through so I can start running...




Haha yeah, hopefully it won't be a pain in the *** though, because every time i deal with the state they lose something :sad:


----------

